# Str1ngs Coffee Corner



## Str1ngs (Jun 19, 2016)

I am using my iPad to do this but cannot seem get the photo I've take to display via copy and paste... Epic fail.

my setup is:

Rancilio Silvia E, Eureka Mignon, Motta tamper & knock box and a selection of acquired Starbucks espresso cups...

any idea deal as to why I can't get the picture to work????


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Might be something to do with the starbucks cups


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Host the picture on Imgur and just use the bbforums code it gives you. Saves the headache.


----------

